# تقسيط بطاقات سوا



## طلائع البشرى (20 يوليو 2010)

*الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً *
*فقد كنت أفكر تفكيراً جاداً في تقسيط المبالغ القليلة*
*وبعد أن قرأت ما خطته أيدي بعض الزملاء في عدد من المنتديات حول هذه الفكرة*
*ودرست وأعدت الدراسة مرات ومرات*
*وبعدها توكلت على ربي وقمت بالدخول في المعمعة وحزت البضاعة المراد تقسيطها *
*ووجدت بطاقات سوا أسهل الأشياء وقمت بحيازتها *
*وقررت ما يلي *
*

*​ 

*أولاً / مبلغ التقسيط يكون بيع بطاقات بما قيمته 5000 ريال او 10 الآف أو 15 ألف كأقصى حد من بطاقات سوا فئة 10 ريالات .*​ 

*ثانياً / مدة التقسيط / على اثني عشر شهراً لاتزيد ولاتنقص.*​ 

*ثالثاً / شروط يجب توفرها في المشتري بالتقسيط / 1 - موظف أو موظفة . 2 - راتب محول على مصرف الراجحي فقط . 3 - كتابة أمر مستديم في المصرف لصالحي . وكتابة شيك بالمبلغ كامل او مفرق خشية الانقطاع عن العمل لضمان الحق وفي العقد يكتب أنه لايحق تقديم الشيك ما دام التسديد منتظماً وفي نهاية الاقساط يستلم هذا الشيك .*​ 

*رابعاً / لست مسؤولاً عن عملية تصريف البطاقات حينما يشتريها المشتري بل يقوم بتصريفها بطريقته وقد أقوم بدلالته على من يشتري منه عادة.*​ 

*خامساً / يتم تقسيط البطاقات كالتالي / ماقيمته 5000 ريال من البطاقات يتم تقسيطه بمبلغ 7500 على 12 شهر بواقع 625 ريال قسط شهري . وما قيمته 10000 ريال من البطاقات يقسط بمبلغ 15000 ريال على 12 شهر وهكذا .*​ 

*سادساً / لا يتم التنازل عن أي شرط من الشروط السابقة بحال من الأحوال حرصاً على ضمان الحق وعدم الدخول في حرج *​ 

*وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ورزقني واياكم الرزق الحلال وجنبني واياكم المحتالين والمماطلين *
للتواصل
http://talaee3.arabform.com​


----------



## جوو الرياض (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا*

ثالثاً / شروط يجب توفرها في المشتري بالتقسيط / 1 - موظف أو موظفة <<هذي المشكلهـ ههه

بالتوووفيق ياارب لكي ..


----------



## طلائع البشرى (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا*



ابو نوف قال:


> ثالثاً / شروط يجب توفرها في المشتري بالتقسيط / 1 - موظف أو موظفة <<هذي المشكلهـ ههه
> 
> بالتوووفيق ياارب لكي ..


 
شكرا لك أبا نواف مع تحيات أخوك


----------



## طلائع البشرى (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا*


----------



## طلائع البشرى (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ولا زال العرض مستمراً


----------



## طلائع البشرى (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا*

مبارك لكم رمضان


----------



## كاش واقساط (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيك العافيه يا طلائع البشري ع موضوع 
نشتري بطايق السوا 
للجادين مراسلتي ع الايميل [email protected]
او الاتصال ع الرقم ابو يوسف 0560051332


----------

